# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Fonction today() et problme de langue

## zia77

Je souhaite afficher une date au format "18 mai 2006" pour une impression.
J'utilise la fonction today() de la sorte:
string(today(), "dd mmmm yyyy")
=> mon problme c'est que  affiche la date en anglais: 18 May 2006.
=> Pourtant dans mes options rgionales, je suis en franais pour le pays et la langue et dans ma base de registre je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait manquer sous HKEY_CURRENT_USER / Control Panel / International  : j'ai mon sCountry  France et sLanguage  FRA

Je suis sous Windows XP, SP1

Merci de vos rponses

----------


## Thig

Bonjour,

Il faut utiliser le runtime "francais" de PowerBuilder (localized runtime files). On peut le tlcharger sur le site de SYBASE.

A+ Thig

----------


## zia77

Super!!
Merci  fonctionne!

----------

